# Smallmouth



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

I seem to be overrun with smallmouth this year 6 to 12". I stocked some 3 years ago but did not expect this many to survive. Anyone interested in buying some or would rather trade for fishing,hunting stuff or yellow perch(full grown). thanks


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Where are you located. I am Located just east of Canton,Ohio


----------

